# General > Upcoming Events >  Taruarau steer dorkers shoot!

## andyanimal31

Just a heads up for any of the hawkesbay and Taihape NZDA members that our inter club shoot is on tommorow the 31st.
Be there or be square.
Theres going to be a few of us out there tonight so come out and join us.
Cheers Andy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## grandpamac

> Just a heads up for any of the hawkesbay and Taihape NZDA members that our inter club shoot is on tommorow the 31st.
> Be there or be square.
> Theres going to be a few of us out there tonight so come out and join us.
> Cheers Andy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Greetings Andyanimal31,
You really must get a new calendar. I believe that tomorrow, Sunday is the First of November. Unfortunately I am not up to attending this year perhaps next. Enjoy yourselves as I know you always do.
Regards Neil aka Grandpamac.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Greetings Andyanimal31,
> You really must get a new calendar. I believe that tomorrow, Sunday is the First of November. Unfortunately I am not up to attending this year perhaps next. Enjoy yourselves as I know you always do.
> Regards Neil aka Grandpamac.


Cheers Neil!
Had a great day with 5 shooters from the bay as wasnt to much notice and I think 15 from Taihape.
A very close score with  .3 diference with the bay taking it out.
Next year we will looking at putting a know your limits knock out comp at 400+m so we night get some more members to come along.
What's every body think about that?



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## grandpamac

> Cheers Neil!
> Had a great day with 5 shooters from the bay as wasnt to much notice and I think 15 from Taihape.
> A very close score with  .3 diference with the bay taking it out.
> Next year we will looking at putting a know your limits knock out comp at 400+m so we night get some more members to come along.
> What's every body think about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good idea to me. At one stage we shot out to 300 yards for our Hastings Branch shoots. We shot standing at 100 yards, sitting at 200 yards and prone with a day pack rest at 300 yards. I was surprised that many had no idea where the pills went once they passed 100 yards.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------

